# Computer im Auto - hier Eigenleben bei Toyota



## Hippo (6 Dezember 2013)

http://www.elektor.de/elektronik-news/gefahrliche-firmware.2616930.lynkx



> *Gefährliche Firmware *
> Erscheinungsdatum: 5 Dezember 2013
> In den Jahren 2007 bis 2010 häuften sich Berichte über plötzlich von selbst beschleunigenden Toyotas in den USA. Nach Untersuchungen wurden später verrutschte Fußmatten identifiziert, die das Gaspedal blockiert hätten. Außerdem hätten angeblich die Fahrer Brems- und Gaspedal verwechselt. Selbst die US-Verkehrssicherheitsbehörde NHTSA schloss sich dieser Argumentation an und Toyota gewann mehrere Schadensersatzprozesse. Daran könnte sich nun etwas ändern.


----------



## BenTigger (6 Dezember 2013)

Geil, das merke ich mir.
Beim meinem nächsten Zuschnellfahrticket, bekommt der Chip in meinem Toyota die Schuld 
Der hat dann plötzlich vor dem Blitzer völlig unkontrollierbar beschleunigt. Ich war das ja nicht...


----------

